# [Aporte] Amplificador de Randy Slone 130 "Gloriosos" Watts"



## Fogonazo (May 22, 2021)

*¡ Atención ! *

*El funcionamiento de este amplificador se encuentra en estudio*​

Me robé, perdón encontré, este hermoso diseño del maestro Randy Slone que dice entregar 130W a un nivel de distorsión "Miserablemente bajo"
El diseño posee muchos detalles de los que hacen feliz a "Un servidor" 
Es totalmente simétrico y posee protección contra cortocircuitos de salida.
El diseño es en modo "Driver", es decir que los *4 transistores de salida ( 2 Transistores **2SC3281 **y 2 transistores **2SA1302**) NO se encuentran en la placa *y hay que cablearlos a ella.
En el archivo RAR hay *mas que suficiente* información como para encarar su construcción


----------



## luisgrillo (Jun 4, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me robé, perdón encontré, este hermoso diseño del maestro Randy Slone que dice entregar 130W a un nivel de distorsión "Miserablemente bajo"
> El diseño posee muchos detalles de los que hacen feliz a "Un servidor"
> Es totalmente simétrico y posee protección contra cortocircuitos de salida.
> El diseño es en modo "Driver", es decir que los *4 transistores de salida ( 2 Transistores **2SC3281 **y 2 transistores **2SA1302**) NO se encuentran en la placa *y hay que cablearlos a ella.
> En el archivo RAR hay *mas que suficiente* información como para encarar su construcción


Hola amigo, oye,  se podra bajar la alimentacion a 25v simetricos?


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 4, 2021)

De 55V a 25V por rama, lo veo dudoso SIN realizar cambios.
Yo optaria por otro amplificador, o ponte a jugar con el MultiSIM o similar


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2021)

luisgrillo dijo:


> Hola amigo, oye,  se podra bajar la alimentacion a 25v simetricos?


Nop, mejor busca un amplificador diseñado para trabajar con ±25Vcc


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 4, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me robé, perdón encontré, este hermoso diseño del maestro Randy Slone que dice entregar 130W a un nivel de distorsión "Miserablemente bajo"
> El diseño posee muchos detalles de los que hacen feliz a "Un servidor"
> Es totalmente simétrico y posee protección contra cortocircuitos de salida.
> El diseño es en modo "Driver", es decir que los *4 transistores de salida ( 2 Transistores **2SC3281 **y 2 transistores **2SA1302**) NO se encuentran en la placa *y hay que cablearlos a ella.
> En el archivo RAR hay *mas que suficiente* información como para encarar su construcción



Lamento comunicarte mi querido amigo Fogo que ese amplificador solo funciona en simulación. En la vida real, no podés estabilizarlo nunca, debido a la fallida configuración de su etapa de entrada.

¿No te resulta demasiado llamativo no haber encontrado fotos de un montaje real? 

Una pista: indefinición en el espejo de corriente.

Solo se podría hacer funcionar desbalanceando el doble espejo, donde los hermosos parámetros se caen al piso.

Veo que han caído muchos!!! 

Si hubiese sido un exámen... todos desaprobados!!!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 5, 2021)

La explicación a la imposibilidad en la definición de los parámetros de operación del amplificador se entiende al considerar que los hemisferios superior e inferior del esquema operan en contienda, es decir, la mitad superior "tira" de la mitad inferior y viceversa. Es como el juego de cinchadas. Pero ese no es el problema estrictamente de base, ya que circuitos simétricos existen y funcionan desde hace años. El problema en cuestión es que no se puede definir específicamente la polarización de base de Q11 y su contraparte Q12, ya que para definirlas se debería presuponer una simetría de operación previa como punto de partida, cuando eso no es posible. Para ello, ver los nodos de sus bases.

No es fácil encontrarnos en la vida con indefiniciones circuitales. Tampoco es fácil distinguirlas a simple vista, aún para los ojos más entrenados y experimentados.

En mi caso, me resulta más fácil detectarlas porque soy más afín a las generaciones de la experimentación que a las generaciones del "copy and paste". Eso me ha ayudado a detectarlas precozmente a primer golpe de vista, cuando las veo.

Otro lindo ejemplo que me ha sucedido en alguna ocasión, con el desarrollo de un amplificador en single ended:



Por ejemplo, si se quiere hacer un barrido de parámetros para observar cuánto varían las corrientes por R6 y R7 en ambos circuitos con la variación de V1, el simulador les muestra resultados asombrosos en favor del circuito de la derecha. Es decir, ante amplias variaciones de voltaje de alimentación, la IR7 no se mueve de su valor, frente a las variaciones experimentadas en R6. El circuito de la derecha, en la práctica, no existe forma de hacerlo funcionar tal como está, ya que queda una indefinición en la fijación de corrientes por cada rama del circuito.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 5, 2021)

Pensar que Randy Slone vendió muchos libros, que millones emplearon como referencia para estudio.

Por otro lado, Douglas Self nunca tocó el tema de VAS simétrico o "balanceado" (por llamarlo así de alguna manera), en ninguna de sus 6 ediciones. El no pisó el palito...

El que sí pisó el palito con la fuente de corriente constante que les presenté al último fué el mismísimo Nelson Pass. Recuerdo que analizó casi todo de un circuito que le envié por mail, excepto de esa fuente, de la que supuso corriente constante de una!!!. Un error se les perdona a todos y, hasta al más grande de todos!!!...

Aquí una prueba del año 2012 :



En lo posterior, con Nelson nos hemos hecho buenos conocidos. Gran tipo!!!.


----------



## sebsjata (Jun 5, 2021)

O sea que el amplificador que yo diseñé tampoco funciona 
Amplificador CFP 250W @ 4Ω | Foros de Electrónica (forosdeelectronica.com)


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 5, 2021)

sebsjata dijo:


> O sea que el amplificador que yo diseñé tampoco funciona
> Amplificador CFP 250W @ 4Ω | Foros de Electrónica (forosdeelectronica.com)



Así es. Como está, no lo vas a poder estabilizar nunca. Queda enclavado. La única forma es quitando los espejos en ambos hemisferios y colocando sendas resistencias, para que de esa forma queden definidos los bías del VAS.

El inconveniente es que los parámetros de calidad ya no son tan buenos comparados a los resultados que el simulador antes te mostraba como posibles con los espejos, aunque ahora sí podrían ser corroborables.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2021)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿No te resulta demasiado llamativo no haber encontrado fotos de un montaje real?


Es que *SI* había encontrado  🤷‍♂️ 

Una página China lo vende como kitt armado o para armar y publica algunas imágenes del armado.

Lamentablemente no guardé la dirección, incluso me costó un buen rato encontrar la página de donde lo saqué.


----------



## sebsjata (Jun 5, 2021)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Así es. Como está, no lo vas a poder estabilizar nunca. Queda enclavado. La única forma es quitando los espejos en ambos hemisferios y colocando sendas resistencias, para que de esa forma queden definidos los bías del VAS.
> 
> El inconveniente es que los parámetros de calidad ya no son tan buenos comparados a los resultados que el simulador antes te mostraba como posibles con los espejos, aunque ahora sí podrían ser corroborables.


Se podría rediseñar y colocar unos cascodos con sus resistencias y colocar un DC servo para controlar el offset y mantener los parámetros que se tenían antes, hay que probar


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 5, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es que *SI* había encontrado 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Una página China lo vende como kitt armado o para armar y publica algunas imágenes del armado.
> 
> Lamentablemente no guardé la dirección, incluso me costó un buen rato encontrar la página de donde lo saqué.



La única forma en que sean operativos es que no sean tal cual como ese esquema. No existe forma de estabilizarlo, tal como está. Queda una clara indefinición en ambos nodos de base (de Q11 y de Q12) y, partiendo de esa indefinición, no se puede predecir en dónde estará la salida, ya que existe dependencia entre los puntos donde se posicionen ambos transistores.


sebsjata dijo:


> Se podría rediseñar y colocar unos cascodos con sus resistencias y colocar un DC servo para controlar el offset y mantener los parámetros que se tenían antes, hay que probar



En el banco de trabajo y sonando música se ven los pingos!!!. Prueba todas tus ideas!!!. El de Slone mejor que quede en papel, aunque no sé para qué.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 6, 2021)

Hola.

Sin comentario. 





						randy slone | Plamen Todorov's Personal Website
					






					ptodorov.com
				







Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 6, 2021)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Sin comentario.
> 
> ...



Y dónde están los espejos de corriente?????

Esos cascodos a cada punta de los LTP es una de las soluciones para que se torne operativo un diseño "balanceado", porque justamente define un potencial claro para la polarización de la etapa siguiente del VAS (potencial que se desarrolla sobre una simple resistencia), pero no existe aún una solución directa y efectiva empleando espejos de corriente en su lugar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 6, 2021)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Sin comentario.
> 
> ...


Ayer anduve buscando información sobre el diseño del tema, y caí en este mismo circuito.
Luego vi que *NO* es el mismo, aunque en apariencia bastante similar, ahí se habla del amplificador Opti-MOS

Respecto, *SI* sobre el amplificador del tema me leí un montón de páginas en *Diyaudio.Com *donde se comenta exactamente lo que mencionaba *Diego.*

Continué buscando y encontré el comentario de alguien que dice que lo armó y le funcionó, (Sin mas datos), solo comentó que es un amplificador *"Neurótico",* funciona solo con los componentes indicados en el circuito y con ningún otro, ni siquiera reemplazos directos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ayer anduve buscando información sobre el diseño del tema, y caí en este mismo circuito.


Yo he pedido prestado el libro de Slone (el de 120 circuitos) pero aún no encuentro ahí el diseño inicial de este tema. Si está el que publicó @elaficionado ...


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 7, 2021)

Hola.


Sin comentario.


Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: Primero lee Edlund1


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2021)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 
> Sin comentario.
> ...


Sisi, ese es el que tengo en el libro y que vos linkeaste antes. Pero el de este tema es diferente y no lo encuentro en el libro de Slone.

Edito:
Es mas, en el .RAR hay una imagen del circuito que hace referencia al capítulo 11....pero el libro solo llega hasta el capítulo 10.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sisi, ese es el que tengo en el libro y que vos linkeaste antes. Pero el de este tema es diferente y no lo encuentro en el libro de Slone.
> 
> Edito:
> Es mas, en el .RAR hay una imagen del circuito que hace referencia al capítulo 11....pero el libro solo llega hasta el capítulo 10.


Yo lo tengo en formato "Reader" y está  

Este es el libro:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo lo tengo en formato "Reader" y está
> 
> Este es el libro:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 268185


Pues es el mismo que yo tengo y no hay capítulo 11. Es mas, no aparece ni en el índice del libro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pues es el mismo que yo tengo y no hay capítulo 11. Es mas, no aparece ni en el índice del libro.


*NO *es Cap. 11, es Cap *6* casi al final del capítulo, *Fig. 6.21 *
No te puedo pasar la pag. por el formato NO presenta páginas separadas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2021)

Pero ese es el que linkeó @elaficionado no el de origen de este tema.
La figura del rar dice 11.14


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pero ese es el que linkeó @elaficionado no el de origen de este tema.
> La figura del rar dice 11.14


Ahaaaaaaaaa🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️

Ese circuito es de este "Otro" libro    

Creo que comienza con la idea en el capítulo 4°


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2021)

Lo pediré prestado a ver que onda....


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 8, 2021)

Hola.


Sin comentario.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sebsjata (Jun 8, 2021)

Yo también pedí prestado el libro, adjunto las paginas donde Randy habla de el.


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 8, 2021)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> La explicación a la imposibilidad en la definición de los parámetros de operación del amplificador se entiende al considerar que los hemisferios superior e inferior del esquema operan en contienda, es decir, la mitad superior "tira" de la mitad inferior y viceversa. Es como el juego de cinchadas. Pero ese no es el problema estrictamente de base, ya que circuitos simétricos existen y funcionan desde hace años. El problema en cuestión es que no se puede definir específicamente la polarización de base de Q11 y su contraparte Q12, ya que para definirlas se debería presuponer una simetría de operación previa como punto de partida, cuando eso no es posible. Para ello, ver los nodos de sus bases.
> 
> No es fácil encontrarnos en la vida con indefiniciones circuitales. Tampoco es fácil distinguirlas a simple vista, aún para los ojos más entrenados y experimentados.
> 
> ...


Lo armaste? o desde la teoria puedes predecir el futuro?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 8, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Lo armaste? o desde la teoria puedes predecir el futuro?



No lo armé ni lo pienso armar nunca, simplemente porque no va a funcionar. Aparte, no me interesan los circuitos complejos ni es lo que busco para mis objetivos a la hora de implementar.

Existe un punto insostenible en ese amplificador, que es la determinación de los potenciales de polarización de las bases de Q11 y Q12, más cuando las betas involucradas son importantes. En un circuito LTP con cascodos en sus extremos, a diferencia del de este thread, el potencial de polarización para la base del transistor del VAS queda perfectamente definido, porque es dado sobre una simple resistencia (I x R).

Al no existir un potencial claro tanto por un lado como por el otro de los dos espejos de corriente y, al no poder tampoco predecir en qué punto se ubica la salida en consecuencia, no podés saber a ciencia cierta cómo fijar parámetros de operación de reposo.

Yo he empleado espejos de corriente, pero montados en circuitos asimétricos, donde sí es posible contar con al menos un potencial conocido desde un punto del circuito y, desde ese punto, reconstruir todos los otros parámetros de reposo.

Es muy simple, para no gastarte tanto dinero en encontrar indeterminaciones circuitales, armate la fuente de corriente constante (con la que se le escapó la tortuga al gran Nelson Pass) y verificá que existen, aunque el simulador te diga que funciona de maravillas. Ahora, armar un circuito de la complejidad de ese amplificador, para darse la cabeza luego contra la pared, es un desperdicio de tiempo y dinero que no sugiero encarar.


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 8, 2021)

No va a funcionar??


diegomj1973 dijo:


> No lo armé ni lo pienso armar nunca, simplemente porque no va a funcionar. Aparte, no me interesan los circuitos complejos ni es lo que busco para mis objetivos a la hora de implementar.
> 
> Existe un punto insostenible en ese amplificador, que es la determinación de los potenciales de polarización de las bases de Q11 y Q12, más cuando las betas involucradas son importantes. En un circuito LTP con cascodos en sus extremos, a diferencia del de este thread, el potencial de polarización para la base del transistor del VAS queda perfectamente definido, porque es dado sobre una simple resistencia (I x R).
> 
> ...


No va a funcionar???  solo por que no quieres hacerlo??? 
Complejo??? no creo.. si sacudes las pulgas te va a quedar un simple amplificador Mitzu serie Mix  chino creo....
Sacando los diodos y condensadores
Sacando q17 y q18  son simples limitadores actúan en caso coci(corto circuito)
Y limpiando algunas cosas para que puedas apreciar el circuito..
Para tu información...este es un Mitzu serie Mix


le agregas un espejo de corriente superior e inferior y por ultimo configuras un darlington... Oh!!. te queda un Glorioso Randy..


Creo que en la Web hay otros diseños de amplificadores "feos" que no lo armaría jamas


----------



## sebsjata (Jun 8, 2021)

@emilio177 No has entendido cierto?, ese mix que muestras no tiene los espejos de corriente, que es justamente el problema del amplificador de Randy, son los espejos de corriente los que crean la indeterminación que comenta @diegomj1973 .


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 8, 2021)

sebsjata dijo:


> @emilio177 No has entendido cierto?, ese mix que muestras no tiene los espejos de corriente, que es justamente el problema del amplificador de Randy, son los espejos de corriente los que crean la indeterminación que comenta @diegomj1973 .


Leiste la parte donde dice... "le agregas un espejo.... "  bastantes diseños usan el espejo ... deberías revisar otros diseños 
a cualquier diseño le podemos agregar un espejo...
aqui un boton


Ahora me vas a decir que solo tiene una rama??... si observas el glorioso son 2 ramas independientes con fuentes de corriente independiente...
Este amplificador de 1500W  le podemos agregar una rama complementaria osea inversa para polarizar el lado NPN... Existe una ley que prohibe cambiar o modificar un diseño?


----------



## sebsjata (Jun 8, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Ahora me vas a decir que solo tiene una rama?


Entonces si entendiste, el problema existe justamente cuando hay una entrada con doble LTP y doble espejo de corriente, con un solo LTP y un solo espejo de corriente no hay problema.
Pero bueno, solo se sabrá la verdad armándolo, pero si existe algún riesgo de que no funcione y con el coste que trae, entonces yo paso.
Edit.
No funciona y nunca funcionará, ya lo dijo diego con la *teoría.*
SymiFet A 100% symmetrical mosfet amp - diyAudio
en *este* comentario le dijeron el porque no funcionaría su diseño, lo mismo que dijo diego, aún así siguió con el proyecto y se encontró con que el amplificador no funciona *Waste of time*
Al parecer el amplificador solo funciona si el bias en los transistores es 0mA o muy bajo, pero si se hace eso de dejar el bias en 0 entonces perdemos todas las características tan buenas que se tenían antes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jun 9, 2021)

Resumiendo.... ¿¿¿¿¿¿ Lo montáis para salir de dudas y reirnos un rato o no lo montáis ???????


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 9, 2021)

Se lo pase a @Dr. Zoidberg , pero lo dejo acá para todos el libro completo.

Cualquier duda, pasen por acá; [TUTO] Cómo descomprimir archivos en mi movil

*Como NO cumplo las políticas del Foro, me editaron el mensaje.*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Se lo pase a @Dr. Zoidberg , pero lo dejo acá para todos el libro completo.
> 
> Cualquier duda, pasen por acá; [TUTO] Cómo descomprimir archivos en mi movil


Material con Copyright  🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 9, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ahaaaaaaaaa🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️
> 
> Ese circuito es de este "Otro" libro    Ver el archivo adjunto 268197
> 
> Creo que comienza con la idea en el capítulo 4°


Tenía este libro no hace mucho en mi documentación y ahora no lo encuentro 😥. Quedé en las primeras páginas donde Randy Slone presenta dos diseños de amplificadores en su PCB indicando el costo total para armarlo. Trataré de encontrarlo en la jungla de mi teléfono.


----------



## interhaz (Jun 14, 2021)

Me leí todo el tema esperando un final de comedia o de novela, pero ando a la mitad como en una de suspenso. 🤭😎🤣


----------



## Kitronica (Jun 14, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Tenía este libro no hace mucho en mi documentación y ahora no lo encuentro 😥. Quedé en las primeras páginas donde Randy Slone presenta dos diseños de amplificadores en su PCB indicando el costo total para armarlo. Trataré de encontrarlo en la jungla de mi teléfono.


No quería realizar Off-Topic mil disculpas, intentaba aportar pero bueno 

*Como NO cumplo las políticas del Foro, me editaron el mensaje.*​aaaaaaa


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 14, 2021)

Aquí esta en su primer mes el glorioso Randy 
Espero no sea una tragedia... 
Es muy cómodo para algunos construir el futuro sentado en sus escritorios.... sin hacer nada por poner una piedra  o un granito de arena... que no es mucho pedir


----------



## Kitronica (Jun 17, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es que *SI* había encontrado  🤷‍♂️
> 
> Una página China lo vende como kitt armado o para armar y publica algunas imágenes del armado.
> 
> Lamentablemente no guardé la dirección, incluso me costó un buen rato encontrar la página de donde lo saqué.



Es que hay varias versiones chinas, yo también vi el que menciona, es que es dificil recordar con esos nombre en chino que le ponen.

Voy a ver si lo encuentro porque recuerdo que lo modifican un poco para estabilizarlo.

Hay otra versión muy similar China, ese si lo vi funcionando.


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## emilio177 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ya falta poco


----------

